# Laptop erkennt RAM nicht!



## JayanWarden (2. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Community,

Ich entschuldige mich im voraus, wenn dieser Thread im falschen Unterforum gelandet ist...

Ich habe mir heute ein ASUS F550ln-XX123D zugelegt. Der Laptop besitzt bereits 4 GB RAM onboard, d.h. gelötet auf der Hauptplatine, und einen leeren SODIMM-Slot. Ich habe mir mit dem Laptop weitere 4 GB Kingston RAM bestellt (Modellnummer KVR16S11S8/4 ) bestellt. Der RAM läuft auf 1600Mhz, die auf der Platine verlöteten RAM-Bausteine auch. Allerdings, wenn ich den RAM-Riegel einsetze, wird dieser anscheinend nicht erkannt. Das Betriebssystem sagt weiterhin , dass nur 4 GB verfügbar sind, der BIOS des Laptops sagt auch nur,dass 4 GB eingebaut sind.

Mache ich irgendwas falsch?

MfG


----------



## Dragon AMD (2. Oktober 2014)

Beidrs ddr3 ram?

Mfg


----------



## JayanWarden (2. Oktober 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Beidrs ddr3 ram?
> 
> Mfg


 
Die Onboardmodule sind ddr3 Module, sogar vom selben Hersteller, Kingston!
Das sagtmir jedenfalls CPU-Z


----------



## Dragon AMD (2. Oktober 2014)

JayanWarden schrieb:


> Die Onboardmodule sind ddr3 Module, sogar vom selben Hersteller, Kingston!
> Das sagtmir jedenfalls CPU-Z



Versuch mal ein bios update vom mainboard vielleicht löst es das problem.

Mfg


----------



## JayanWarden (2. Oktober 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Versuch mal ein bios update vom mainboard vielleicht löst es das problem.
> 
> Mfg


 
Habe das Mainboard-Update (Ich hoffe Du meinst BIOS  ) durchgeführt, und nein, immernoch nur 4GB


----------



## Dragon AMD (2. Oktober 2014)

JayanWarden schrieb:


> Habe das Mainboard-Update (Ich hoffe Du meinst BIOS  ) durchgeführt, und nein, immernoch nur 4GB



Dann könnte es sein das für vollbestückung mehr spannung gebraucht wird.

Weiß nun aber nicht ob du das ändern kannst im bios.

Denn nicht jeder laptop lässt das zu. 

Beim desktop pc ist es häufig auch so.

Mfg


----------



## JayanWarden (2. Oktober 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Dann könnte es sein das für vollbestückung mehr spannung gebraucht wird.
> 
> Weiß nun aber nicht ob du das ändern kannst im bios.
> 
> ...



Auf den ersten Blick kann ich keine Spannungseinstellungen sehen, geschweigen denn von allgemeinen OC Einstelleungen (Wenn man von einem RIVE kommt, ist man was anderes gewohnt...). 
Das kann doch nicht sein, dass ein Laptop, der mit einer freien SODIMM-Bank geliefert wird, diesen nicht nutzen kann...


----------



## Savant2k14 (2. Oktober 2014)

Hast Du den Speicher bereits mehrfach ein-/ausgebaut? Hast Du den Riegel richtig fest in die Halterungen geklipst? Manche Halterungen sind durchaus sehr knapp bemessen und es "klickt" erst auf dem letzten Micromillimeter, sozusagen. Und wenn der Riegel nicht 100 % richtig sitzt, gibts eben keinen oder mangelhaften Kontakt zu den Pins. Vielleicht einfach noch mal ausbauen und mit zwei Fingern den Riegel angewinkelt einsetzen und forsch in die Halterungen drücken, bis es klickt. Bei mir wars schon so, dass der Riegel zwar eingeklickt war, ich diesen aber nicht tief genug in die Kerbe geschoben hatte. Es sah also alles richtig aus, aber es gab trotzdem keinen Kontakt.

Es ist natürlich auch möglich, dass der Riegel schlicht eine Macke hat. Oder beim Auspacken (statische Entladung) gleich mal "einen mitbekommen" hat. Die Regel, sich bei solchen "Bauarbeiten" vorher zu Erden ist Dir vermutlich aber bekannt...

Ich drück die Daumen, dass es klappt. Wenns nicht will, einfach reklamieren und auf neuen Riegel warten. Defekte Riegel kommen durchaus häufig vor. Das kann ich Dir aus jahrelanger Erfahrung sagen...


----------



## JayanWarden (2. Oktober 2014)

Savant2k14 schrieb:


> Hast Du den Speicher bereits mehrfach ein-/ausgebaut? Hast Du den Riegel richtig fest in die Halterungen geklipst? Manche Halterungen sind durchaus sehr knapp bemessen und es "klickt" erst auf dem letzten Micromillimeter, sozusagen. Und wenn der Riegel nicht 100 % richtig sitzt, gibts eben keinen oder mangelhaften Kontakt zu den Pins. Vielleicht einfach noch mal ausbauen und mit zwei Fingern den Riegel angewinkelt einsetzen und forsch in die Halterungen drücken, bis es klickt. Bei mir wars schon so, dass der Riegel zwar eingeklickt war, ich diesen aber nicht tief genug in die Kerbe geschoben hatte. Es sah also alles richtig aus, aber es gab trotzdem keinen Kontakt.
> 
> Es ist natürlich auch möglich, dass der Riegel schlicht eine Macke hat. Oder beim Auspacken (statische Entladung) gleich mal "einen mitbekommen" hat. Die Regel, sich bei solchen "Bauarbeiten" vorher zu Erden ist Dir vermutlich aber bekannt...
> 
> Ich drück die Daumen, dass es klappt. Wenns nicht will, einfach reklamieren und auf neuen Riegel warten. Defekte Riegel kommen durchaus häufig vor. Das kann ich Dir aus jahrelanger Erfahrung sagen...



Ich werde morgen mal den Riegel wieder re-seaten...

Es klickt, daran liegts nicht. Vielleicht ist er wirklich nicht tief genug drinn...

Ich hab mich vor und während des einbauens an meiner Heizung geerdet, ich bin mir sicher, dass es nicht an elektrostatischer entladung liegt... aber man kann ja nie wissen.

Ich werde mich morgen zurückmelden, hoffentlich mit guten neuigkeiten


----------



## JayanWarden (3. Oktober 2014)

Es erkennt den RAM immernoch nicht....
Hier sind ein paar Bilder des Einbauprozesses. Mache ich irgendetwas falsch? (Siehe Anhang)


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. Oktober 2014)

JayanWarden schrieb:


> Es erkennt den RAM immernoch nicht....
> Hier sind ein paar Bilder des Einbauprozesses. Mache ich irgendetwas falsch? (Siehe Anhang)



Einbau ist richtig. Weiter einschieben kann man den ram nicht.

Eventuell ist staub bei den kontakten solltest mal schauen.

Könnte sein das dadurch der ram nicht erkannt wird.

Mfg


----------



## JayanWarden (3. Oktober 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Einbau ist richtig. Weiter einschieben kann man den ram nicht.
> 
> Eventuell ist staub bei den kontakten solltest mal schauen.
> 
> ...


 
Bevor ich die Bilder gemacht habe, hab ich die Kontakte mit Reinigungsalkohol und Q-tips gesäubert. Sauber sollten die sein.


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. Oktober 2014)

JayanWarden schrieb:


> Bevor ich die Bilder gemacht habe, hab ich die Kontakte mit Reinigungsalkohol und Q-tips gesäubert. Sauber sollten die sein.



Ich meine wo du den ram hineinsteckst.

Mfg


----------



## JayanWarden (3. Oktober 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Ich meine wo du den ram hineinsteckst.
> 
> Mfg


 
Ich habe mal den SODIMM slot mit einer Druckluftflasche ausgeblasen, aber immernoch nichts.


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. Oktober 2014)

JayanWarden schrieb:


> Ich habe mal den SODIMM slot mit einer Druckluftflasche ausgeblasen, aber immernoch nichts.



Dann solltest du den asus support hier im forum fragen. Die können dir bestimmt weiterhelfen.

Mfg


----------

